# Southern Motorcaravan Show Rally @ Newbury



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Southern Motorcaravan Show, Newbury in Chieveley, Berkshire starting 16/05/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=371

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Newbury Show Rally*

Hi All

You now have just under 4 weeks in which to book for the Southern Show Newbury, booking closes on Monday 29th April at 10am.

Quite a few on the list still showing unconfirmed so come on get booking please

Jacquie


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*Southern motorhome show*

Hi Jacquie,
Booked and paid for now, see you there.
Dangerous


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Southern motorhome show*



dangerous said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> Booked and paid for now, see you there.
> Dangerous


Hi Richard,

thank you for the information, would you like me to confirm your booking on our rally list?

Best regards,

Clive


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*Newbury show*

Yes please, see you there!
8) 
Dangerous


----------



## tinaeden (Jul 16, 2008)

*Newbury Show*

Please add me to the Rally as i won a pass from Warner for the Show very happy  see you there. Thank You Tina.


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Newbury Show*



tinaeden said:


> Please add me to the Rally as i won a pass from Warner for the Show very happy  see you there. Thank You Tina.


Hi Tina

Lucky you please add yourself to the listy HERE

Jacquie


----------



## tinaeden (Jul 16, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

tinaeden has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

holeshole has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tinaeden (Jul 16, 2008)

*Newbury Show*

Please can i confirm a place at the show. Thank You


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Newbury Show*



tinaeden said:


> Please can i confirm a place at the show. Thank You


All confirmed Tina 

Just a reminder folks that booking closes at 10am 29th April and there are still quite a few un confirmed on the rally list, they being

brillopad
KeiththeBigUn
litcher
jasonb
janic
macd
jennie
Woofer

Have any of you now booked please ?

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

will get booking with Warners tomorrow, Jac. Now we're back in the country and catching up with things... 8)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> will get booking with Warners tomorrow, Jac. Now we're back in the country and catching up with things... 8)


Jolly good Mike don't forget to add yourself to the rally listy

Jacquie


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Jacquie, have now booked with Warners, so please confirm us on the list.

Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

holeshole said:


> Hi Jacquie, have now booked with Warners, so please confirm us on the list.
> 
> Alan


Thanks Alan all confirmed now 

That still leaves the following folks un confirmed 

litcher
janic
macd
jennie
Woofer

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Lady J. It looks as if we will not be able to attend on Thursday owing to a granddaughters 21st birthday. So anticipate Friday p.m. arrival.

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder that booking closes for Newbury at 10am on 29th April so you only have 14 days now in which to book.


Still un confirmed on the list are

KeiththeBigUn
litcher
janic
macd
jennie
Woofer 

Have any of you now booked please?


Jacquie


----------



## davee10 (Aug 11, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

davee10 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

In this months MMM it has an article that says 'Newbury Show Record to be Smashed'.
It goes on to explain that the value of MH's that will be on sale will pass £8m for the first time. There will be over 200 exhibitors including Camper UK, Cleveland MH's, Lowdhams, SMC, Travelworld and Elite. 
Come and join Lesley, Clive, Di and myself for what I hope is a warm and sunny show, unlike unfortunately the majority of the last 3 weeks I have spent in France.
Ray


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Tickets booked and place confirmed. :wink:

See you all there!

Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Keith now that just leaves the following un confirmed :roll: 


litcher
janic
macd
jennie
domannhal

Any of you booked now???



Jacquie


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

rugbyken has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi Lady j we would like you to add us to the meet ,,will confirm in next couple of days ,many regards ..Les


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi lady j lesanne and I both paid and confirmed with warners


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lesanne said:


> Hi Lady j we would like you to add us to the meet ,,will confirm in next couple of days ,many regards ..Les


Hi lesanne

can you please add yourself to the rally list

HERE

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

lesanne has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

HI Ladyj name added all paid along with Rugbyken ,but still showing unconfirmed ,please advise..regards Les..


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lesanne said:


> HI Ladyj name added all paid along with Rugbyken ,but still showing unconfirmed ,please advise..regards Les..


All confirmed now Leslie 

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

domannhal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ferg1765 (Oct 8, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

ferg1765 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



nukeadmin said:


> ferg1765 has just added their name to attend this rally


Great first post, where have you been for the 2750 Days since you joined the forum? Look forward to seeing you. Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

You only have* 7 DAYS *left now to book for Newbury booking closes *10am Monday 29th April*

Still un confirmed on the rally list are

litcher
janic
macd
jennie
domannhal

Any of you now booked ????

Jacquie


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jeffro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*newbury show*

just to confirm jeffro and mrs jeffro are now booked look forward to meeting you


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

a couple of months ago i said i had a couple of spare calorlite bottle's and scottie said they would come in handy for the big gas heater in the meeting tent unfortunately we're struggling to co-ordinate ie i'm at newbury, scottie at knutsford i'm in italy while he is at newark and lincoln, so is any one at newbury intending to go to any of the other rallies or anyone going from leic's area who can rendevue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

has anybody got their tickets from warners yet? Booked a couple of weeks ago, nothing here yet.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> has anybody got their tickets from warners yet? Booked a couple of weeks ago, nothing here yet.


Hi Mike

Booking doesn't close till Monday 10am so I should think they will be sending them out after that

Jac


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

bognormike said:


> has anybody got their tickets from warners yet? Booked a couple of weeks ago, nothing here yet.


Mike, our tickets came about two weeks ago.

Paul


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> has anybody got their tickets from warners yet? Booked a couple of weeks ago, nothing here yet.


Exactly the same here Mike, I am not worrying just yet. :wink:


----------



## mickric (Jun 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

mickric has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

rugbyken said:


> a couple of months ago i said i had a couple of spare calorlite bottle's and scottie said they would come in handy for the big gas heater in the meeting tent unfortunately we're struggling to co-ordinate ie i'm at newbury, scottie at knutsford i'm in italy while he is at newark and lincoln, so is any one at newbury intending to go to any of the other rallies or anyone going from leic's area who can rendevue


Hi rugbyken,

were at Newbury and we are hoping to go to Knutsford but if not we'll definately be at Lincoln so I can pass them on to Scottie at one of them.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

jarcadia has just added their name to attend this rally (Booked and paid for)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > has anybody got their tickets from warners yet? Booked a couple of weeks ago, nothing here yet.
> ...


not really worried, Keith, just don't like Warners having my money with nothing to show for it :roll: 8)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

aldhp21 said:


> Hi rugbyken,
> 
> were at Newbury and we are hoping to go to Knutsford but if not we'll definately be at Lincoln so I can pass them on to Scottie at one of them.
> 
> ...


Iv'e pm'd Scottie Alan looks like that's a plan thank you, see you at Newbury


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have just booked to attend.this show as trade, so hope to see you all.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still just time to book for Newbury booking closes *10am Monday 29th April*

Those still unconfirmed on the rally list are

litcher
janic
macd
domannhal
mickric
cronkle

Have you guys now booked please????????

Jacquie


----------



## grumpyb (Jan 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

grumpyb has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

tokkalosh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I was just going to say that 

Booked, paid and confirmed now


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Booking closes 10am tomorrow*

Those still unconfirmed on the rally list are

janic
macd
mickric

Have you now all booked ?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*PRE BOOKING NOW CLOSED*

You can still attend the show and pay on the gate and you will be parked in the General Area *NOT* with MHF

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry Jacquie, did'nt book as might go straight down south to see relatives before Hamble. If we come to show we will come and say hello! Ann and Mick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Sorry Jacquie, did'nt book as might go straight down south to see relatives before Hamble. If we come to show we will come and say hello! Ann and Mick


Ok Anne thanks for letting me know will take you of the list, I ain't going to Newbury either so see you at Hamble

Jacquie


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Put on your thinking caps! The quiz is a general knowledge one this time!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not too many "celeb" questions please 8) :lol:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

No "celeb" questions....mainly geography!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's good, as long as they're not all South African based!! :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

received tickets today, BUT silly sods have put me in the C&CC section. I called and told them I booked with MHF, and she called back to say it was an error on their part, and they will have my MHF ticket to swap over at the gate . :roll: 

It may be worth other MHF members to check their tickets to make sure Warners have got it right.....


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> received tickets today, BUT silly sods have put me in the C&CC section. I called and told them I booked with MHF, and she called back to say it was an error on their part, and they will have my MHF ticket to swap over at the gate . :roll:
> 
> It may be worth other MHF members to check their tickets to make sure Warners have got it right.....


I also received my tickets today, all correct! :wink:

Keith


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

My ticket arrived this morning - all correct


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Slight difference of opinion with our list and Warner's list again :roll:

Warner's have Mr Nicholas Reg PN08 UGF could you please let me know your user name on here Mr Nicholas so that I can add you to our rally list.

We have on our list that Warner's do *NOT *have on their list

*ferg1765* Booked into General Camping according to Warners
*jeffro* Booked into General Camping according to Warners

Could you guys please check your tickets have motorhomefacts on them and let me know. If they havent got MHF on them you will have to contact Warners or park in General Camping as per your tickets.

Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have received my Marshall pack today. Warners are unable at this stage to confirm exactly where MHF will be sited as they will decide this during their working party next weekend.
They have stressed that there will only be enough spaces for those people confirmed on their list as booking with MHF so I am afraid anyone not on Warner list for being with MHF will be in the General Area. Please check your screen passes state MotorHome facts!! Bognormike is on our list despite his pass saying C&CC.

Lesley, Clive, Di and myself look forward to seeing you all.

Any problems or if you are not able to come for any reason then please phone me on my mobile 07767147333.

Ray


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*tickets*

Just a week to go and still no tickets have emailed them am i the only lost soul?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

{ Quote}Just a week to go and still no tickets have emailed them am i the only lost soul?{Quote}
-----------------------------------------------



Message for jeffro please check your pm's regarding the above message that you posted on a 2007 old thread.





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Can you please download the MHF Name Poster copy below, and place in your window with your user name and christian names on it as it does help our marshals to find you when on site if need be.

If you are not arriving on the day you booked for could you please let your marshal (rayc) Ray know by a text or a phone call to *0776 714 7333* please do not post on here as he may not have an internet connection at the show.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> If you are not arriving on the day you booked for could you please let your marshal (rayc) Ray know by a text or a phone call to *0776 714 7333* please do not post on here as he may not have an internet connection at the show.
> 
> ...


Hi jacquie,

Think we booked for the Thursday but we won't be arriving until the Friday evening, should be there about 6.30

Cheers Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

aldhp21 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Alan, you are down on the list I received from Warners to arrive Friday in any event. Look forward to seeing you. Ray


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear marshals,

Would it be possible to have an update on the condition of the ground when you arrive at the show ground please? Outlook is very wet for the next day or two. ;-)

VMT


Keith


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Dear marshals,
> 
> Would it be possible to have an update on the condition of the ground when you arrive at the show ground please? Outlook is very wet for the next day or two. ;-)
> 
> ...


I will try but who knows if my 02 dongle will work? Of course once Clive arrives on Thursday I am sure that internet service will be 100% from that dish on his roof. Ray


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are trying this one for the first time. We are not in the guide as we booked late. See you all there.

We expect some southern hospitality :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We are in position at Newbury. We are located very close to last year and are all directly in front of the entertainment marquee so should be no problem hearing the music  
After you book in with the Warner marshalls at the campers entrance you will enter the main showground. Follow the road to the right and come right down to the end of it. If you have your maps the location is the clubs area marked in blue at location C9.
There has been some heavy rain in the last 24 hours but it is dry now with some bright skies and a gentle breeze. The ground is firm and unless there is torrential rain then We don't forsee any problems. At least not on the scale of Peterborough 2012 we hope.  

see you soon
Ray & Lesley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just a reminder which I post sometimes for people arriving from the north on the A34; instead of following the main instructions which mean going past the entrance & doing a loop round the M4/ services roundabout, you can come off the A34 a few miles back - after you go over the hill after East Ilsley, turn off the slip road signposted to Beedon & Chieveley; this will take you under the A34 and onto the old A34 past Marquis Berkshire's depot, and a mile or so on you come to a T junction. Turn left here, and you are on the flyover access to the showground - entrance for campers is on the right in about 100yds.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Just a reminder which I post sometimes for people arriving from the north on the A34; instead of following the main instructions which mean going past the entrance & doing a loop round the M4/ services roundabout, you can come off the A34 a few miles back - after you go over the hill after East Ilsley, turn off the slip road signposted to Beedon & Chieveley; this will take you under the A34 and onto the old A34 past Marquis Berkshire's depot, and a mile or so on you come to a T junction. Turn left here, and you are on the flyover access to the showground - entrance for campers is on the right in about 100yds.


Don't worry if you end up at Worlds End


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

8) 



a big thanks to the team from us; it's been a pleasant weekend with no rain, we've not spent too much, and have a few quid left for the cheap beer tonight in the marquee.....


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to Ray, Leslie, Di and Clive from us too.

Good chatting to old friends and some new ones too.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks for a great time just sorry it went so quick 8O , but after Friday who knows 8) . again thanks for all the best wishes and cards


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Home safe a sound! 

Thanks for a lovely weekend I think Rowan enjoyed his first rally with MHF! :wink:

A big thanks you to the marshals Ray, Lesley, Clive and Di for all of your hard work.

Keith, Ros and Rowan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks to Ray, Leslie, Di and Clive.
We were not booked in in time to join MHF on the club site but wandered over to the MHF area to see old friends and received such a great welcome including food and drink, good company and many laughs. This is why we joined MHF.
To all of the friends we met both again and for the first time ... Thank you!

It was Di's and Malcolm's birthday and mine during these few days and thanks to Leslie for the cards received; that was most unexpected.

(the Bacardi and Coke went down a treat!)

Alan


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Many thanks for an excellent weekend. What device did you use to keep the bad weather at bay until this morning? Can you buy it on the Internet?
Thanks again,
Bryn, Hilary & Beth the dog.


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks to Lesley& Ray, Di & Clive for their efforts this weekend and the impromptu get together's. Good company and a nice relaxing time, Thanks guys.
Pete & Mo


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

I would like to add my thanks to Ray & Lesley, Clive & Di for a great weekend. Can you also mention to Ann when you see her how well behaved I was. :lol: :lol: 

It was nice seeing old friends and meeting new ones.


Thank you. 


Paul


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

oxford-wanderer said:


> I would like to add my thanks to Ray & Lesley, Clive & Di for a great weekend. Can you also mention to Ann when you see her how well behaved I was. :lol: :lol:
> 
> It was nice seeing old friends and meeting new ones.
> 
> ...


Us as well, thanks very much, brilliant weekend, apart from a hangover on Saturday morning. And our friends who came with us have spotted a van they would like to buy.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Newbury show*

We are now safely home after our extended weekend. Thanks to Ray and Lesley, Di and Clive for the welcome and for making the sun shine and the temperature rise, if only for a few hours!

Till the next time!

Sundial


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks from they four of us as we'll , enjoyed the show and the preservation was a good pint Alan and mike both said they sold it cheap on the Sunday night and at £1:80 a pint had to think twice about driving Monday morning , 
I thought there were a few decent deals on some vans and lots of accessories but got an idea the park home display may end up costing me a lot of money,


----------

